# puppy not eating much



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

so my new pup came home last saturday and ever since I have had her she is barely eating anything. Yesterday at the vet she weighed 11.6 lbs at 9.5 weeks. The vet told me she should be closer to 15 lbs. Problem is she just is not interested in food. She is being transitioned off eukanuba LBP to Fromm LBP. I picked up a can of Wellness puppy and a can of organic pumpkin and she sort of likes that but will still only take a few bites then wander off. The most I have been able to get her to eat is 2.5 cups a day and that was with lots of coaxing by using her kibble as training rewards for sitting and laying down. She is very active and playful, loves her toys, loves walks, just has no interest in food. The vet gave her a clean bill of health and she was last dewormed saturday when I picked her up and two times before that. she seems to like the fromm better than the eukanuba which is kind of big and hard for her to chew. still though today it took her several hours to eat just a cup with pumpkin and canned food mixed in. Her stools are kind of soft but are generally good in the morning, I had attributed this to her switching foods and being in a new environment.....any tips or suggestions?

i realize i am probably over thinking this and I am in the process of getting a stool test done to rule out giardia ect.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

pic for reference


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm sure she is just getting used to everyone and everything which can effect eating habits. My little guy only ate 2 cups a day total for about an half of a week after he came home, but the next day he started to chow down.
Just keep up the regular feedings and maybe only give her half a cup until she starts eating it all.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

just had diarrhea  hopefully the stoll test tomorrow will give me some insight.


----------



## Gsdlover13 (Jan 9, 2013)

let your pup adjust to its new home..some get a bit stressed being
switched to a diffrent home..kind of normal!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

skier16 said:


> so my new pup came home last saturday and ever since I have had her she is barely eating anything. Yesterday at the vet she weighed 11.6 lbs at 9.5 weeks. The vet told me she should be closer to 15 lbs.


Your vet is wrong.
She should not weigh 15 lbs, many GSDs weigh less at 9 weeks.

She should be eating 3/4 cup 4 times a day. If the food is too big and hard, you can soften it with water before you give it to her.
More than 1 teaspoon of pumpkin is too much. 
Let her eat what she wants, and pick it up after 15 minutes. 
Good luck, she is very cute.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

A little water and microwave it so its warm (not hot) always helped always with my GSD pups picky eating.
It's not all that unusual for GSDs to be picky eaters


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

skier16, Congrats on getting your girl! What did you name her? Don't worry about her weight, she will be fine. As long as she is not having any health issues it will all balance out. 

When Bear was that age he was on the thinner side as well, even now at 18 months he is a lean 74 lbs. Wait for the stool sample to come back but don't sweat it, it will be fine. 

I hope you and her survived the blizzard


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

I named her Ava. Today she only ate 1 cup of food. It was her first day at the office so maybe she is just stressed. I hope she starts eating soon she is so skinny


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

so she has coccidia and is on albon. I weighed her at the vet and she has lost half a pound since monday. hopefully this clears things up and she gets a appetite.


----------



## KYH (Apr 15, 2013)

We are having the same issue with our pup. He came home last week and is currently 9 weeks old. I struggle to get him to eat 2 cups a day but he does drink a lot of water. The vet gave him a clean bill of health but I think I might call and see if its a concern. We tried offering the bowl of food for 15 minutes a few times a day, and he would only take a couple bites each time. If I leave the bowl out all day long, he will eventually eat about 2- 2.5 cups within the day. I don't want him to get used to me leaving the bowl out since this can't be a permanent solution with our cats in the house.


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

When we first brought Kratos home he refused to eat, he hated his food. Plus he wasn't feeling good from a skin infection. After some medication and some quick thinking we got him to eat by switching his food. We switched him over to Fromm instead of having him on Royal Canin GSD puppy. 

He didn't eat the Fromm puppy so he went straight to the all life stages and eats it like there's no tomorrow. I'd give it a couple of days. If she STILL doesn't eat anything after her medications have had some chance to help her, I'd look at switching her to a different food. Many pet stores have samples, just give her a taste of the sample. You'll know if she likes it. She'll go nuts.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

KYH said:


> We are having the same issue with our pup. He came home last week and is currently 9 weeks old. I struggle to get him to eat 2 cups a day but he does drink a lot of water. The vet gave him a clean bill of health but I think I might call and see if its a concern. We tried offering the bowl of food for 15 minutes a few times a day, and he would only take a couple bites each time. If I leave the bowl out all day long, he will eventually eat about 2- 2.5 cups within the day. I don't want him to get used to me leaving the bowl out since this can't be a permanent solution with our cats in the house.


just stick with it. Ava is finally starting to come around and is eating her 3 cups a day that she needs.


----------

